
Ian's Shoelace Site - new_guy
https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/index.htm
======
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13399095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13399095)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200917)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9966073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9966073)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1063086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1063086)

A bit from 2008:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=111756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=111756)

